# Ocho dias!



## inayeseaewe (Jul 14, 2014)

8 days! That's when I'll be saying goodbye to the U.S. and moving my life to beautiful Espana. For my first month I'll be staying outside of Orce, in the countryside in the Southeast of Spain; and after that it's on to Las Canarias and Las Palmas where I'll be working at a youth hostel.

I've done a ton of research, and my Spanish is ok (used to be a lot better, so hopefully it'll come back to me with a little immersion therapy ;-), but I still feel a bit of trepidation seeing as how I've never lived further than 60 miles from where i grew up and won't know anyone. 

I have done a good bit of traveling, I've spent a good deal of time in the UK, and seen most of continental Europe and a bit of Mexico and the Caribbean, but I've never visited Spain. So in that vein, any tips, suggestions and general advice would be greatly appreciated.

I'm looking forward to this great adventure, and hope have some amazing experiences, meet wonderful people, and find even more of this wonderful planet to appreciate.

Safe Travels all!

-K


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

inayeseaewe said:


> 8 days! That's when I'll be saying goodbye to the U.S. and moving my life to beautiful Espana. For my first month I'll be staying outside of Orce, in the countryside in the Southeast of Spain; and after that it's on to Las Canarias and Las Palmas where I'll be working at a youth hostel.
> 
> I've done a ton of research, and my Spanish is ok (used to be a lot better, so hopefully it'll come back to me with a little immersion therapy ;-), but I still feel a bit of trepidation seeing as how I've never lived further than 60 miles from where i grew up and won't know anyone.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

wow!! moving to the the other side of the world to a country you've never visited!! AND you managed to get a job! Well done 

how on earth did the youth hostel secure your work visa, since judging by your flags you're not an EU citizen??


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi K. Wow - 8 days and counting is exciting. Tick tock.  Today marks 7 weeks until I get on my flight to Spain to live in Malaga. It sounds like you have a fabulous itinerary planned, so I look forward to hearing more about your adventures in Spain. Please keep us posted.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I forgot to post in answer to your question about info on Spain. Here's a fantastic site about the wonders and glories of Spain. A lot of this info is posted to try to sell you stuff (hotels, tours, etc), but it's great info nonetheless. I hope it's okay to post this on the forum. If not, I understand if the mods have to delete this.

Spain - Lonely Planet


----------



## inayeseaewe (Jul 14, 2014)

thanks all for the great replies! i really appreciate any and all advice. i have to say that my main motivation is actually putting myself in a situation where I'm the one who has to adjust to someone else's customs and culture. i find very little to be more invigorating than being lost in a foreign city and being forced to think on my feet and navigate my way around with nothing by the clothes and my back and hopefully (though not always) a little cash in the pocket. IMO life in the states is simply too convenient, and i love a good challenge, lol.

Xabiachica - re: a work visa, the work i'm doing is technically volunteer work in exchange for room and board; basically a bed in the staff dormitory and 3 meals a day. According to the consulate a work visa isn't needed for volunteer work, and the paid work i'll be doing is all under the table (shhhh...) so I don't foresee any issues (finders crossed), but again, what do I know? I have filled out all the paper work and paid the fee required for a work visa at the nearest consulate, so hopefully, if i am able to find legitimate work my paperwork will have made the rounds and I won't have to jump through too many hoops. Apparently it takes 6-8 months to get approved for a work visa, so i'm probably going to have to tap into my savings a bit, but since food and accommodation is provided all i'll need is a little walkin around money.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

inayeseaewe said:


> thanks all for the great replies! i really appreciate any and all advice. i have to say that my main motivation is actually putting myself in a situation where I'm the one who has to adjust to someone else's customs and culture. i find very little to be more invigorating than being lost in a foreign city and being forced to think on my feet and navigate my way around with nothing by the clothes and my back and hopefully (though not always) a little cash in the pocket. IMO life in the states is simply too convenient, and i love a good challenge, lol.
> 
> Xabiachica - re: a work visa, the work i'm doing is technically volunteer work in exchange for room and board; basically a bed in the staff dormitory and 3 meals a day. According to the consulate a work visa isn't needed for volunteer work, and the paid work i'll be doing is all under the table (shhhh...) so I don't foresee any issues (finders crossed), but again, what do I know? I have filled out all the paper work and paid the fee required for a work visa at the nearest consulate, so hopefully, if i am able to find legitimate work my paperwork will have made the rounds and I won't have to jump through too many hoops. Apparently it takes 6-8 months to get approved for a work visa, so i'm probably going to have to tap into my savings a bit, but since food and accommodation is provided all i'll need is a little walkin around money.


You have a great attitude and I can see why you're looking forward to this so much. BUT, I think you need to be better informed about the legalities of your situation. If you enter Spain as an American tourist you are only allowed to stay for 90 days. Of course people do overstay, but you're going to find it very hard to live here illegally, without papers, because to do just about anything here they ask for ID or your NIE. And I don't understand what work visa you would have applied for. You need a work contract to apply for a work visa - in other words first you have to find a job and then you apply for the visa. Also, what about health insurance? What if you get sick or have an accident?

It sounds like you have arranged a fun way to spend the summer but I think you need to work through a lot of things before planning on staying more than 90 days.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kalohi said:


> You have a great attitude and I can see why you're looking forward to this so much. BUT, I think you need to be better informed about the legalities of your situation. If you enter Spain as an American tourist you are only allowed to stay for 90 days. Of course people do overstay, but you're going to find it very hard to live here illegally, without papers, because to do just about anything here they ask for ID or your NIE. And I don't understand what work visa you would have applied for. You need a work contract to apply for a work visa - in other words first you have to find a job and then you apply for the visa. Also, what about health insurance? What if you get sick or have an accident?
> 
> It sounds like you have arranged a fun way to spend the summer but I think you need to work through a lot of things before planning on staying more than 90 days.


yes exactly

I was about to post the same thing

and working illegally - because that's what _under the table_ means - isn't as easy nor as 'accepted' as it might have been at one time - not with over 6 million legal residents out of work

there's even a govt campaign on the TV at the moment urging people to report those who do

I do hope inayeseaewe thinks very carefully (again) about these plans - if caught, it could mean deportation, & possibly a lifetime ban


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

inayeseaewe said:


> thanks all for the great replies! i really appreciate any and all advice. i have to say that my main motivation is actually putting myself in a situation where I'm the one who has to adjust to someone else's customs and culture. i find very little to be more invigorating than being lost in a foreign city and being forced to think on my feet and navigate my way around with nothing by the clothes and my back and hopefully (though not always) a little cash in the pocket. IMO life in the states is simply too convenient, and i love a good challenge, lol.
> 
> Xabiachica - re: a work visa, the work i'm doing is technically volunteer work in exchange for room and board; basically a bed in the staff dormitory and 3 meals a day. According to the consulate a work visa isn't needed for volunteer work, and the paid work i'll be doing is all under the table (shhhh...) so I don't foresee any issues (finders crossed), but again, what do I know? I have filled out all the paper work and paid the fee required for a work visa at the nearest consulate, so hopefully, if i am able to find legitimate work my paperwork will have made the rounds and I won't have to jump through too many hoops. Apparently it takes 6-8 months to get approved for a work visa, so i'm probably going to have to tap into my savings a bit, but since food and accommodation is provided all i'll need is a little walkin around money.


just to clarify the work visa - only the company wishing to employ you can apply for a work visa - it's costly, & they have to prove that there is no EU citizen capable of doing the job - so unless you have an unusual & exceptional skill, that's unlikely to succeed. Also - you aren't allowed to remain in Spain whilst the application is being processed - you have to be in your home country

in fact -in your circumstances, you cannot convert from a tourist visa to any other kind work/resident visa whilst in Spain - they all have to be applied for back in the US


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

And one more thing - and call me very suspicious - but have you looked into this youth hostel and seen that it's legit? Exactly what kind of work will you be doing in exchange for room and board? 

Don't hand them over your passport for "safe-keeping"!


----------



## inayeseaewe (Jul 14, 2014)

lol wow thanks for all the concern, an the information. to clarify, it was a resident visa I looked into at the consulate, not a work visa, which might explain the misunderstandings. also I am aware of the process and difficulties in obtaining a work visa, hence the "under the table" work. I am also aware of the consequences of such work should the authorities catch wind, but to be quite frank i'll cross that bridge when i get there.

i know the Spanish economy is in the dumps at the moment, and i have no intention of putting any native Spaniards or Canarians out of work, but if i'm offered some small cash compensation for the work i do, well i'm not one to refuse. 

Also, this is not a spur of the moment thing. i've researched my hosts and destinations thoroughly, read reviews, and corresponded with folks who have worked there previously (incluing Britons and Americans). I appreciate everybody looking out, but these opportunities were found on a reputable site with countless reviews and a strict vetting process for prospective hosts and volunteers. Plus, as I think I mentioned I have considerable savings (thanks corporate America!) to fall back on if I don't end up making any money; so yes perhaps it is just a fun way to spend the summer, but I'm aiming to turn it in to something a bit more permanent. 

Now, forgive my ignorance on one point, but does the 90 day travel visa limit apply to the entire Eurozone, or is it applied on a country by country basis? If the latter is the case I suppose i can just move countries when my expiration is approaching, however that seems a little too easy. I am a skilled worker (i think), but I doubt in any way that would qualify me for something no other Spaniard can do. 

My background is in wholesale insurance brokering, and i have carpentry, botanical, and loads of other hands on experience. I've also published some writings (a collection of short stories published through my University's press), and played guitar, bass, keyboards/piano, banjo and harmonica in bands for over a decade as well. Perhaps they'll need an American style rock band at one of the resorts?? I'm partly kidding, but I guess my best bet it to simply work my butt off and hope something finds me.

Again - thank you all for the concern and advice, and please feel free to keep it coming. I've got exactly one week before departure, and so far everything you guys have posted has been helpful, so i will be checking back often.

Thanks again, and best wishes all!

-K


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

inayeseaewe said:


> lol wow thanks for all the concern, an the information. to clarify, it was a resident visa I looked into at the consulate, not a work visa, which might explain the misunderstandings. also I am aware of the process and difficulties in obtaining a work visa, hence the "under the table" work. I am also aware of the consequences of such work should the authorities catch wind, but to be quite frank i'll cross that bridge when i get there.
> 
> i know the Spanish economy is in the dumps at the moment, and i have no intention of putting any native Spaniards or Canarians out of work, but if i'm offered some small cash compensation for the work i do, well i'm not one to refuse.
> 
> ...


if you had really researched this properly you'd know that yes, the 90 days is the entire Schengen region - you're allowed 90 days in every 180

and that you can't change visa status once you're here


I'm afraid forum rules dictate that we can't discuss nor encourage illegal activity - & since you are so clearly intending to break the law I'm closing this thread

the best & only advice you will receive here is to not do what you are planning to do


----------

